# Itching and long toenails what should I do!!!



## rdreppucci (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just a couple of questions regarding my two budgies.
The past few days I have noticed that Fiona and Madeline have been itching a lot. Mostly rubing their bodies against perches and cage bars. They have already molted so I'm thinking it could be something else. Any ideas?

Another thing. Their toenails are getting very long and they do no enjoy being handled (or out of the cage for that matter) I tried for almost two years to hand tame them but they seem to like each other more then me.

Today I tried to take them out to clip their toenails and ended up with two frantic budgies flying around the room, banging into walls,windows, and hiding under furniture. 
What should I do to keep their toenails short without stressing them out?:budgie::budge:

Here is a current pic of the girls







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

If you get textured perches, like the edible ones or calcium perches, that could help file them down just a little bit. Don't get any sand paper ones, as those could give them bumblefoot, though. 
I should say that I've had my girl for three years and she's never, ever had her toenails clipped and she's fine. If they freak out that much, it might be better to just let them be. 
It's awesome to hear that your two lovely ladies get along so well, though! 

As for the itching, they could just be itchy--but if it's very increased, it could be mites or something similar. If you continue to notice this after a few days, a vet check-up wouldn't go amiss! :thumbsup:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

I use an anti flee spray every 6 weeks on my bird. It can be bought from a pet store or avian vet. Just spray them with it and all toys and cage corners where flee eggs could be hidden (just make sure to remove all food and water whilst spraying). 

Ps the brand I use is vetafarm


----------

